# Fran Tarkenton on 680 the Fan.  State of Dawg Nation.



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Did yall hear it?  My brother in law sent it to me.  Old Tark nailed it in my opinion.  They baited him some with comments like, "Well what should we do Fran?  Just blow it all up."  But there was no way for them to counter what he was saying.  God bless him for being a DGD who isn't afraid to call it like it is.  I really gained a lot of respect for the guy for not just being PC.  

I'll post it later if somebody doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, I was listening to it live this morning.  He didn't hold anything back, that's for sure...lol...


----------



## TripleX (Jan 7, 2011)

He must be a Carpenter cause he just Nailed it!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 7, 2011)

The link is no good, does anybody have it?


----------



## TripleX (Jan 7, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The link is no good, does anybody have it?



try this


http://www.stationcaster.com/player_skinned.php?s=87&c=671&f=66449


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks XXX.


----------



## TripleX (Jan 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thanks XXX.



YW, I missed the interview, I am glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't see how anybody can really make a valid argument against any of that.  I'm just glad a former UGA star had the guts to call it what it is.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

WoW, that was some straight talk. Lots of Dawg fans need to listen to that, Good job Fran


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2011)

That motivational speaking has really worked.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess you can add FT to the list of Richt Haters too (tongue in cheek). I'm in good company. That was a devastating indictment on the Richt regime and I don't know how he's gonna recover.Please for the love of all things HOLY McGarity, reconsider and FIRE  HIM NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 8, 2011)

*If CMR doesnt win 9 games next year*

then the current staff needs to go.  I just think that the present staff has gotten complacent and UGA needs some new blood in the system to get things back in proper order.  With the talent in this state, UGA should never be a less than 9+ win a season team.  Unfortunately, all the top talent is now going out of state due to poor coaching.....  I don't see us getting any other "dream team" recruits this season and that will only make CMR's job tougher next year.  Glad FT is speaking out on this problem.


----------



## TripleX (Jan 8, 2011)

FT claims in his interview that the Fla Coach lost his mojo and that is why he retired!

In my opinion his Mojo was great players such as  Tebow, Harvin, Hernandez, Hayden ect ect..

CMR's mojo was players like Stafford and Moreno.

Right now people are speaking of the OC for Auburn like he is some kind of genius! You wait to the best player that money can buy leaves and his MOJO will be gone too!

Now the coaching job that Miss State Coach is doing is something to brag about!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2011)

TripleX said:


> FT claims in his interview that the Fla Coach lost his mojo and that is why he retired!
> 
> In my opinion his Mojo was great players such as  Tebow, Harvin, Hernandez, Hayden ect ect..
> 
> ...


----------



## bugeye1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Very Well Said!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

> I agree with that I beleive Aubarn will be just average when C$M leaves.



Yes they will but the difference is Auburn is making it payoff, Florida won a couple of NCs with there MoJo. CRM fell on his face and underperformed with Stafford and Moreno


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Yes they will but the difference is Auburn is making it payoff, Florida won a couple of NCs with there MoJo. CRM fell on his face and underperformed with Stafford and Moreno


Cant disagree with that! He has definatly under achieved! I just dont have the authority to fire him! So all I can do is still support my team! Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jan 8, 2011)

Another poochie that finally proclaimed what I saw comming 2 years ago. Well said Fran !!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like the natives are getting restless.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Looks like the natives are getting restless.



For good reason.  Alabama folks were pretty restless in the not so distant past.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Another poochie that finally proclaimed what I saw comming 2 years ago. Well said Fran !!!



Did you see two more Tech losses at the hands of a regressing UGA too?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> For good reason.  Alabama folks were pretty restless in the not so distant past.



Yep, we did have a few down years due to some poor coaching hires and probation.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 8, 2011)

*So true...*



David Mills said:


> Yep, we did have a few down years due to some poor coaching hires and probation.



Bama has had some bad seasons in not so near past, so you know exactly how us dawgies feel right now, but you guys hired a great coach and prospering.  UGA will most likely have to do the same, unless CMR and staff pull off a miracle next year.  Go Dawgs....


----------



## TripleX (Jan 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> For good reason.  Alabama folks were pretty restless in the not so distant past.




Every fan base gets restless  at one time or another. Look at the fsu fan  base. They finished in the top five for ten years in a row, as soon as coach bowden had a  few rough seasons they ran him out of there.

When the Penn state people came after Joe pa, he pulled a shot gun out and ran them off his property.

There is an old saying......you never know what you got until it is gone.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jan 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you see two more Tech losses at the hands of a regressing UGA too?



That's ok, I know the difference between a program on the rise and one that's on decline. Poochies better go get Donnon while they can !! At least he knows how to recruit !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's ok, I know the difference between a program on the rise and one that's on decline. Poochies better go get Donnon while they can !! At least he knows how to recruit !!



I hear ya but yall didn't look much like a program on the rise losing to a horrible UGA team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yep, we did have a few down years due to some poor coaching hires and probation.



Yall spent the necessary money.  That is what we will have to do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> wow...listening to the interview now. Fran is not holding much of anything back.



The truth is a great thing.  Until people see it for what it really is, there is no way for it to get better.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Another poochie that finally proclaimed what I saw comming 2 years ago. Well said Fran !!!



Been a while since I have seen you around here! I guess the sting of the loss from the worse team UGA has put together in the CMR era has passed!


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 8, 2011)

FT throws gas on an already out of control fire, but it needed to be done and his opinions were spot on!  His comments will not be lost on the big bucks boosters at UGA.  I especially liked the part where McGarity wants Richt to show more emotion.  FT was right in saying he (CMR) can not be someting he is not.  CMR showed so much emotion this season, its a wonder he was not EMBALMED by accident!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 8, 2011)

it's too late to fire cmr now though. all of the coaching changes have been made and signing day is rapidly approaching. i think the ad needs to set a goal with cmr, whether wins or performance oriented, and if those aren't reached, after the tech game this fall, he's gone. they can scour the landscape a lot better in november and december better than now. if the ad was worth his salary, him and his staff should be compiling a list and info on prospective coaches now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

soooo.....am I to assume that most of the posters on this thread don't really like coach Richt?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> soooo.....am I to assume that most of the posters on this thread don't really like coach Richt?



Nah I still like him, and hope he can pull off a miracle next year! Just tired of loosing!


----------



## TripleX (Jan 9, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> soooo.....am I to assume that most of the posters on this thread don't really like coach Richt?



Like him as a person.... like would he be a good friend?

or

Like him as the next coach that is going to lead us to a National Championship or even a SEC East title.


Personally I think he lacks that IT factor to finally take us to the Promise land!


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Nah I still like him, and hope he can pull off a miracle next year! Just tired of loosing!



I do too, but it seems to me he has laid all his cards on the strength and conditioning program as the lone problem with the O-Line.  I fear this is another swing and miss on his part.

Sure hope I'm wrong though...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> soooo.....am I to assume that most of the posters on this thread don't really like coach Richt?



I like him a lot Moe.  But whether or not I like him has very little to do with it for me.  I think at this point, Richt is what he is.  A good coach who can not motivate his team, is a poor administrator, and is in need of some time away from the grind of being an SEC head coach.  He has called it a "tough grind" for about five years now.  I didn't think much of it at the time, but things started going down hill about five years ago.

I like him a lot and I wish him nothing but the best.  I just don't think he's the guy that is going to get us where we want to be.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess you can add FT to the list of Richt Haters too (tongue in cheek). I'm in good company. That was a devastating indictment on the Richt regime and I don't know how he's gonna recover.Please for the love of all things HOLY McGarity, reconsider and FIRE  HIM NOW!!!!!!!



Sugar Hill Dawg where are all the CMR supporters now?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2011)

tcward said:


> Sugar Hill Dawg where are all the CMR supporters now?



Some of them probably changed their minds after the embarrassment of the Liberty Bowl.  I mean I'm just guessing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of them probably changed their minds after the embarrassment of the Liberty Bowl.  I mean I'm just guessing.



I know one who did! Me!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I know one who did! Me!



That's two of us.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's two of us.



Make that three........ I have been saying we need a big shake up, but have held off on Richt. I like the man and think he is a good coach and a great person. He has for whatever reason lost that fire in his belly. I think he has next year to step it up or heads will roll.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting what Fran had to say about conditioning, or lack of.  Fact of the matter is, when you reach the downward spiral in recruiting ... it's game over.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Interesting what Fran had to say about conditioning, or lack of.  Fact of the matter is, when you reach the downward spiral in recruiting ... it's game over.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not only have we moved backwards in recruiting. They have lacked heart, and passion. That will carry a team a long way. Emotion is a very big part of the game! A handful of 2 and 3 star kids with heart will leave it all on the field! Thats all I want to see! I want to see kids commited to UGA that want to be there. I could care less what scout or rivals say or rank them! You add a couple of special players to that mix, and the w's will come!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Barry Duggan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting what Fran had to say about conditioning, or lack of.  Fact of the matter is, when you reach the downward spiral in recruiting ... it's game over.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > Correct sir.  Central Florida proved that to Mark Richt and all of us.  Players that are well coached and have been instilled with discipline and toughness can and will overcome more talented opponents who are less disciplined and not as tough.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > I guess our only hope Brad is that CMR pulls off the dream team, and Joe T will make us a 4th quarter fb team. If Joe T is that good I expect a major turnarournd as far as toughness and disipline. As far as Joe T and his department he has plenty of time to get that back on track before Sept. We shall see if he is the real deal. I know he can put on a good sideline show, but so does Searles! I think there are two key positions that will make or break our season next year. RB[Crowell] and Nose {Jenkins?]. I have watched video on Jenkins and I think he is the real deal! Juco has not been too good to us as of late, but I think this kid is a gamer. I think with a true nose for the 3/4 we will see major improvement up front. If we land Jenkins ny only concern is the secondary. They have been hosed for a while now. Lakatos has his work cut out for him!
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I agree on Crowell and Jenkins.  I agree that having a good run game will do a lot for our offense.
> ...


----------

